# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  أقتراح

## أم خطاب

السلام عليكم
أقترح طرح اسئلة ومواضيع عن مادة القانون التجاري 
وذلك لقلة المواضيع في المنتدى 

مـــــــــــ ســـــــــ لـــــــ مــــــــــــــــــــ ةةةة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حاضر يا أخت مسلمة .....
أنا أعرف أنك تدرسين القانون التجارى وهناك نقص فى المراجع على ما أعتقد...
أعدك أننى سأعمل على ملء منتدى القانون التجارى بالنفيس من الموضوعات والأسئلة واجاباتها النموذجية بما يعينك على دراستك وذلك فى أقرب وقت ممكن .
خالص نحياتى.

----------

